# Fertility rates boosted by new £600 test that identifies embryos most likely to



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

survive IVF

No, it's not PGD!

The link is: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2133361/Fertility-rates-boosted-new-600-test-identifies-embryos-likely-survive-IVF.html

Another test, another bill, but hey, if it's the one that makes the difference I'm all for it!

/links


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

that article is absolute rubbish! the science behind it is probably fine - but the article claims that 
"Success: In an initial trial involving 50 women, 31 per cent became pregnant"

It even repeats the claim to be sure that we didn't miss it. Even a primary school child can figure out that 31/100 x50 = 15.5..

fifteen and a half women did Not get pregnant, i don't care how they reckon they did it. It was either 15 women or 16...

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2133361/Fertility-rates-boosted-new-600-test-identifies-embryos-likely-survive-IVF.html#ixzz1sl1h49ts

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, perhaps 30 percent or 32 percent, still, a good result.....


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

isnt that the same percentage of success  of ivf/icsi alone WITHOUT the additional test? in a normal ivf treamtent the chances of success are roughly 49% (as quoted by hfea) 
this actually just gives couples more to worry about during thier cycle of treatment. absolute rubbish !!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on your age - over 40 it is 10% - if it is 31% over 40 then it is good. Off to read the article now.....

Proabably usual DM ''light the touch paper and run'' rubbish - then left open to the diatribe of low life comments unmoderated at the end about how women who have IVF are single handedly causing global warming and the end of Planet Earth or some other [email protected] - I am begining to get bored of the DM articles.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're bored of them better not read them.  I've learnt a lot from their articles, which is why I post them, but no ones forced to read.  I've found a lot of them very helpful though, and some other people may, also, so I will continue to post.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Success rates for my age group are 2%, so anything at all, however small that makes a difference is very welcome.  If you are in your 30's doing IVF it is a completely different story and you can afford to be a little more blase about new developments. Be happy that your odds are so good, and happy for us older ones that science is improving all the time.


----------

